# Rufbereitschaft



## mitchih (18 April 2008)

Hallo Kollegen,
ich habe mal eine Frage,
bei meiner Firma wird im 7 Tage Modell Contischicht gearbeitet. Da nur noch 2 Elektriker da sind sollen diese jetzt Bereitschaft machen.
Losgehen ist dann nicht da man zeitnah an der Firma zu sein hat.

D.h. 1. Elektriker von Mo-So und dann Wechsel.

Nachteil jedes 2. WE ist im Arsch die ganze Woche ist im Arsch da ich zu jeder Tages und NAchtzeit und wegen jeder Kleinigkeit angerufen werden darf.

Mal abgesehen davon das ich keine Lust auf das oben beschriebene habe, welche Vergütng haltet ihr in diesem Fall für angemessen bzw. welche vergütung bekommt ihr für eure Bereitschaft.

Hatte einen anderen Thread gefunden, nur musste da keiner am WE bereitschaft machen. 


Danke für eure Infos


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (18 April 2008)

Ich hab früher mal Bereitschaft mit 2 Kollegen gemacht.
Auch wie Du schreibst, Mo-Fr nach Feierabend und das WE
Dafür gabs damals ca 350€ im Monat.
Allerdings wurden die Anrufe von einem Kollegen in der Leitstelle gefiltert, d.h. ein Techniker hat entschieden, ob das Problem auch bis Morgen während der Arbeitszeit zeit hat.
Was Du bedenken solltest: wie wird die Vertretung bei Urlaub und Krankheit vergütet. Gibt es bei einem Einsatz ausserhalb der Arbeitszeit Zulagen?
Anmerken möchte ich noch, dass eine 2Mann Bereitschaft sehr hart ist. Wenn Dein Kollege Sommerurlaub macht, hast Du vielleicht 5 Wochen Bereitschaft am Stück.
Falls Ihr einen Betriebsrat habt, sprich mit Ihm, ob das überhaupt zulässig ist und schau mal in Deinen Arbeitsvertrag, ob Du dazu gezwungen werden kannst.
Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## kermit (18 April 2008)

auch mal z.B. hier nachlesen:

http://dialog.igmetall.de/Rufbereitschaft.160.0.html

könnte sein, dass Dein Arbeitgeber da hart am Bereitschaftsdienst vorbeischrammt, wenn Dein Aufenthaltsort so gar nicht mehr selbstbestimmt ist. Und wenn die Arbeitseinsätze sich häufen, dann wird es auch mit den Ruhezeiten eng ...


----------



## maxi (18 April 2008)

Das ist ja interessant.


*Einhaltung des Arbeitszeitgesetzes* 
Es ist darauf zu achten, dass die 11-stündige Ruhezeit gemäß §5 des Arbeitszeitgesetzes eingehalten wird. 
Falls demnach ein Einsatz während der Rufbereitschaft in der Zeit zwischen 22.00 Uhr und 6.00 Uhr vor einem Arbeitstag erfolgt, wird die Arbeitszeit am gleichen Tag in Form einer sofortigen bezahlten Freischicht - unabhängig von der Dauer der Einsätze - ausgeglichen, sofern die Ruhezeit zu Beginn des Einsatzes noch nicht abgelaufen war. In diesem Falle wird die Arbeitszeit für den Einsatz während der Rufbereitschaft nicht bezahlt, Nachtarbeitszuschläge gibt es trotzdem


----------



## mitchih (18 April 2008)

kermit schrieb:


> auch mal z.B. hier nachlesen:
> 
> http://dialog.igmetall.de/Rufbereitschaft.160.0.html
> 
> könnte sein, dass Dein Arbeitgeber da hart am Bereitschaftsdienst vorbeischrammt, wenn Dein Aufenthaltsort so gar nicht mehr selbstbestimmt ist. Und wenn die Arbeitseinsätze sich häufen, dann wird es auch mit den Ruhezeiten eng ...


 
interessanter Beitrag, vermutlich wäre ich dann die komplette Woche zu Hause.

Noch ein paar Infos zur Situation:

1. einen "Filter" gibt es nicht die Schichtleiter rufen selber an
2. Wie oben beschrieben waren es 3 Leute wir sind insgesamt 2
3. AUf unseren BR brauche ich mich nicht verlassen, der sagt immer ja und Amen.


Ihr könnt ja mal weiter posten. Vielleicht gibs noch mehr Infos.

Mal schaun was sich dann so ergibt halte euch auf dem laufenden.

Achso wie ist das denn wenn ich das so lese einen dem Arbeitgeber mitzuteilendem Ort,
wenn ich also 50 km weg zur Freundin bin ist das zulässig dann da hinzufahren?? Oder ist es dann Bereitschaft wenn der AG sagt ich muss mich im Umkreis von XX km aufhalten und erreichbar sein??


----------



## maxi (18 April 2008)

mitchih schrieb:


> interessanter Beitrag, vermutlich wäre ich dann die komplette Woche zu Hause.
> 
> Noch ein paar Infos zur Situation:
> 
> ...


 

Warum handelt ihr den nichts vernünftiges aus.
Für Bereitschaft habe ich fürher immer 50% des normalen Stundenlohns bekommen. Ab Anruf bis wieder zuhause dann normalen Lohn + Zuschläge.

Sehe es mal so, wenn die Firma schon für sagen wir 3000 Euro 33% deiner Zeit bekommt, müssen bi weitern 33% von deiner Fraizeit wieder 3000 raus springen. Da steigtd ann schön expotential nach oben


----------



## mitchih (18 April 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Warum handelt ihr den nichts vernünftiges aus.
> Für Bereitschaft habe ich fürher immer 50% des normalen Stundenlohns bekommen. Ab Anruf bis wieder zuhause dann normalen Lohn + Zuschläge.
> 
> Sehe es mal so, wenn die Firma schon für sagen wir 3000 Euro 33% deiner Zeit bekommt, müssen bi weitern 33% von deiner Fraizeit wieder 3000 raus springen. Da steigtd ann schön expotential nach oben


 

Tja das mit dem Handeln ist sonne Sache wir sind ein ziemlich großer Laden, und die die das Geld in der HAnd haben lassen nicht mit sich handeln. Und wie es um dem BR steht hatte ich ja oben schon erwähnt, der macht ja auch keine Bereitschaft,

Meine Erfahrung aus der früheren Zeit hat aber gezeigt, wenn die Leute wissen das jemand da ist den sie anrufen können, dann tun sie es auch und wenns nen ausgelöster si-Automat der Steckdose ist.

Werde das erstmal auf mich zukommen lassen, ne andere Möglichkeit hab ich eh nich.


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (18 April 2008)

Bei uns ist alles im Preis schon inbegriffen. Allerdings haben wir auch nur so  5 Wochen im Jahr Notdienst / Bereitschaft....


----------



## maxider1 (18 April 2008)

Hallo,

wichtig ist, das du die Verhandlungen mit deinem Kollegen absprichst. Wenn es um wichtige Anlagen geht, kannst du sicherlich einiges verlangen - z.B: ein Zimmer im nächsten Hotel mit Wellnessbereich (die Freundin sollte ja auch etwas davon haben). Zu klären wäre auch, welchen Betrag eine Fremdfirma nennen würde.


siehe auch hier 

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=15634&highlight=bereitschaft

gruß
max.


----------



## funkdoc (19 April 2008)

ich hatte damals 2er schicht und alle 6 wochen rufbereitschaft.
wir waren 6 elektriker auf 2 schichten. die rufbereitschaft ging von montag 6:00 bis montag 6:00 (wochenende durch) und hatten immer die, die nachmittagsschicht hatten. zb. schicht von 14:00 bis 22:00 und bereitschaft von 22:00 bis 6:00 in der früh auch am wochenende da im 4er schichtmodell produziert wurde.

es gab bereitschaftsgeld das ich jedes monat fix bekommen habe, egal ob man bereitschaft hatte oder nicht. dann gabs für jeden einsatz wo man in die firma fahren musste mal eine 100%ige überstunde als anreise und heimreisezeit. die stunden die man dann tatsächlich gearbeitet hat wurden auch als 100%ige überstunde ausbezahlt.

ich bin froh dass ich keine urfbereitschaft mehr habe... so gut es auch bezahlt wird... aber immer damit zu rechnen angerufen zu werden auch im tiefschlaf und dann komplett müde in der firma stehn weil eine anlage grad nicht will ist ziemlich beschissen... vor allem wenn es sich um einen fehler handelt der nicht gefunden werden will. 
dazu kam auch an jeden 3. wochenende der Samstagsdienst aber das iwar eine andere geschichte.......

meine meinung ist bereitschaft zu zweit kannst du vergessen... das wäre für mich ein grund zu kündigen ...oder noch besser einvernehmlich man will ja auf nix verzichten.

die wenige freizeit ist mir wichtiger.

grüsse


----------



## TimoK (19 April 2008)

Hallo,
bei uns ist es so geregelt, dass pro Woche 153€ gezahlt werden.Dazu kommen 10,23 € pro Einsatz pauschal + die normale Arbeitszeit (Fahrtzeit ist ebenfalls Arbeitszeit). Kilometergeld gibt es auch noch. Bei uns ist die Reaktionszeit 60 min, dh man kann sich schon bewegen und wegfahren, muss aber definitiv innerhalb von 60 Minuten da sein. 

Da wir uns das Ganze zu 7 Leuten teilen, ist es schon überschaubar. Zu zwei Leuten ist es sicherlich machbar, aber nicht wirklich schön, da man jede zweite Woche voll verplant hat.

Gruss
Timo


----------

